# Tool needs ? Is there anyone on here that needs tools ? Mics , verniers etc



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

Before I go loading 1000's of small items onto the bay , I'll post here . If you need something just let me know . Put it here or PM is fine also . Let's save some time . I'm going to post more of my larger stuff on the bay but the small stuff is just too time consuming .


----------



## benmychree (Feb 19, 2018)

If you would tell us what your e bay identity is, we could add it to our list of favorite sellers and view the items as they are posted (I think)


----------



## Z2V (Feb 19, 2018)

Maybe you could post a couple pics of some of the tools you are wanting to sell? Somebody might see something they didn’t know that they wanted, like telescoping bore gauge for example. Just a thought


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

I have just about everything any machinist could want or need . If I had to takes pics of everything it would take years ! But yes , I do have telescoping bore gages and lots of calipers ! LOL , these are B&Ss and Tesas .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

This is just a very very small pic of some stuff . I would rather see it go on here than on the bay . I realize the hobby end of the site and I realize the limited budget of members on here , thus the big stuff will go on the bay . Thus , I have tons of smalls and tooling aids for the home machinist . I'm not a dealer ( although I feel like one recently ) , I am a life long machinist with a shop of my own . If I say it's top quality it is , if I say it's junk  it is . Many members have purchased my tools off of this site , please check with them for a reference . As always , I will return your $$$ for any reason if you were not satisfied and you could smear my reputation all over this board . I am getting down to 1 lathe and 1 mill and that is it . I just don't need 5 of everything . Thanks , Dave . You have my phone # if that is easier .


----------



## middle.road (Feb 19, 2018)

Perhaps do up a short video and share it on GDrive or Youtube or something like that.
Meanwhile, looks like the budget is going to take a hit again. I'm still looking over some of Jack's offerings.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

I'll have to get the son to try that video idea ! Being a life long machinist , you don't have to explain that budget thing !  I've had 41 years of fun doing this but I really do need to downsize .


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 19, 2018)

I could use a test indicator. Maybe a 2-3" micrometer. Any micrometer standards? I would like to calibrate my 1-2" Starrett, but it didn't come with the standard. Guess I could buy gauge blocks, but might as well ask. I hope you get a video or more pics, I might see something I "need".


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

I have test indicators . I am busy loading some larger stuff onto the bay under mmcmdl . It is my shops name . Right now I'm a bit overloaded !


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 19, 2018)

No rush. I'll check fleabay just out of curiosity. 

Want to bring me a mill, cheap?


----------



## 100LL (Feb 19, 2018)

Amy inside mics, 1-2 inch?  I bought a mitutoyo inside but it turned out to be metric


----------



## JPMacG (Feb 19, 2018)

small set of gage blocks?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

I sold my full sets of Starretts gage blocks either on here or Ebay .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

Going on Ebay now . Aloris CXA's tool holders . Auction style . I list . They sell . Very little computer time .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

JRP . John , here are 2 mics you may want . 

0-1 SPI with friction stop and tenth Vernier scale . They are carbide faced .

1-2 Starrett with friction stop and tenth Vernier scale also carbide faced . 

Both are in excellent condition . I mean perfect ! 

If you are interested let me know . I will ship them both for $75 total . If you do not like them for ANY reason , please return them to me for a full refund . Thanks , Dave . 

If you do not want them , please let me know so I can pass this deal to someone else on here .


----------



## JRP (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks - looks like a nice set.  I'm a little tight on cash and just looking for a 0-1".


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

I've got plenty ! Lufkins , Starretts , Brown and Sharps etc . Sounds like you want a cheaper set ?


----------



## JRP (Feb 19, 2018)

Yep - what's your best priced non Chinese mic,  0-1"


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 19, 2018)

Maybe 10 or so depending on what I have . Bed time now as work comes early !


----------



## 100LL (Feb 19, 2018)

Have any Trav-a-dials?  I’m considering a couple on my milling table.  That or find a way for a dro


----------



## JPigg55 (Feb 19, 2018)

As mentioned earlier, if you would post your eBay ID wouldn't mind seeing what you have listed.


----------



## vocatexas (Feb 20, 2018)

He did post his Ebay I.D. It's mmcmdl .

Sorry, that doesn't seem to work when I search for that name....


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2018)

Here's his items: -=- LINK -=-


----------



## JPigg55 (Feb 20, 2018)

vocatexas said:


> He did post his Ebay I.D. It's mmcmdl .


I see it now, don't know how I missed it. Old eyes syndrome I guess. LOL

I saw the listing for CXA tool holders, do you have any AXA size tool holders for sale ???
I could use a few.


----------



## ddickey (Feb 20, 2018)

He said only the bigger stuff remains.


----------



## Silverbullet (Feb 20, 2018)

I'd like a set of adjustable parallels . Lufkin tools I have a bunch and there as well or better then starrett in my opinon. I'm also looking for adjustable head tool holder for my planer if you may have any. Armstrong and Williaims both make or made some, #41 51 Walton #6 .
With me it's as cheap has I can get or trade for other items. Haven't made any extra money in almost two years . Been lucky selling some things as my wife calls it junk . Sold an old old bolens versamatic two wheel tractor for $225. Not running. So treasure is in the eye of the beholder . Save lots of odd items when I get them . Then says Dr Bill came YUPP. It goes quick.


----------



## Skowinski (Feb 20, 2018)

I would love to pick up a set of ID telescoping gauges if you have any.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

Time to get to work

Rootpass - 6" verniers 
Middleroad - lots of tooling
JRP - 1" cheap mic
JohnCT - 6" verniers and dial indicator
DDickey - surface or height gage
Wheelcock - 1-2" green Mits mics with 10ths ( in my set )
DTSH - combination or diemakers square
Markba633csi - dial test indicator
100LL - travel dial
Skowinski _ telescoping gage set

Good so far ? 

100LL , I do have a travel dial but only one . 
Wheelcock , Yes I have those green mics . You'll probably get a nod from me because I don't need my full sets anymore . 
I have everything else on here .


----------



## matthew-s (Feb 20, 2018)

I’m in the market for a height gauge - as you’d use on a surface plate. It need not be big 6” - 12” height is plenty. I’d be ok w/ vernier scale. Must be able to scribe layout lines. 

Is this the kind of thing you have around?


----------



## Redmech (Feb 20, 2018)

Do you have any parallel clamps or small toomakers vises?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

I have an old Starrett Vernier height gage that I have to show DDickey first . I just have to find it !


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes on the parallel clamps , no on the vise .


----------



## Z2V (Feb 20, 2018)

How much are wanting for the telescoping gauge set? Size range?


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2018)

Do you have any depth mics? An edge finder, any vices for the table? And maybe one of the plunge indicators?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

Yes , yes , no , and yes .


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2018)

What brand depth mics do you have or and what size?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

I have a lot of them . Not sure what brand although they are old . Most likely Starretts . I think I have a set up to 9" .


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2018)

I would only need a set up to 5 most likely but what would you say for prices on a lower and higher quality for them


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

I have to find them first ! As I unpack my boxes I find new things I haven't seen in quite a while . When I find all depth mics , I'll put them on .


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> I have an old Starrett Vernier height gage that I have to show DDickey first . I just have to find it !


OK, I can see misplacing a 6" Starrett ruler, but an ol' Height Gage? 
How big was your shop again?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

I moved my shop 2 houses up the road in 93 . Took 6 months , and I've never recovered from the move yet ! I worked a few different places and had boxes at all of them but I recently started at a place I managed 31 years ago . Very close to home , no long commute on the Interstates , figure I may get some OT so I won't have to work these odd jobs . Now , I have both houses loaded up with tools of ALL kinds . I bought out a woodshop last year thinking I would move over to that , but those tools take up more room than my machine shop !! Anyone need wood working tools ???


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2018)

Lol ok well let me know id be interested in an edge finder for home and a plunge indicator for home as well mine are at work.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 20, 2018)

Brento said:


> Lol ok well let me know id be interested in an edge finder for home and a plunge indicator for home as well mine are at work.




 I think he has to find his edge finder.   Sorry couldn't resist


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

I have plunge indicators by the dozen . My old stuff is ( Alinas , Mahrs , etc ) are going to be hard to part with but it's probably the time to depart with some of them . I have all types of Starretts and Federals etc I'm not really attached to as well as some of the cheap junk . They work but they are what they are .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

LOL ! I know exactly where my edgefinders are ! They are all in my big machinist chest . Now , alls I have to do is find that chest !


----------



## Douglasr (Feb 20, 2018)

Looking for a DTI, do you still have any available?


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2018)

With the plunge indicator ill take something from the medium price range i dont have a great anount of money on me but id rather buy something a little better then cheaper stuff and ill just have to take it from my wallet for stock and machines lol


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2018)

Im only 25 i cant imagine what tool shopping will be like when im older haha


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> ...trimmed...
> I bought out a woodshop last year thinking I would move over to that , but those tools take up more room than my machine shop !! Anyone need wood working tools ???


Woodworking tools also? Ah man, have you no mercy? That video is going to end up being separate 'chapters' isn't it? 
Tools, tools, tools, perhaps I should have stuck with stamp collecting as my Son wished whenever we had to move...


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

I was almost out of the game about 3 years or so until I got a call from my friend that I took to the company I work for now 31 years ago . I was hired as machine shop supervisor back then . They had some kick butt CNC machining centers and lathes and they were afraid to hit the Cycle Start button ! LOL . They were running HSS tooling in them .  I had to get them up to speed on Carbide insert tooling , feeds and speeds , do there programming , time and attendance , all the other BS paperwork and sit behind a desk . I don't like desks so I left after a year but helped them out part time for another 6 months . My buddie is still there and is the plant manager . He asked me awhile back if I wanted to buy any of their equipment and my response was a quick , H*** NO . So of course I ended up with a Bridgeport , an Enco and the Lagun FTV2 mill . the 17 X 80 lathe and that Johnson band saw I sold to Deker on here . I really wanted to keep that Lagun but in my garage , the surface rust would have ate the machine alive . They were all in absolutely great condition . But anyway , I have my eye on a 14" lathe right now , I'll get another mill , and I'll leave it at that . I'll get rid of my many precision tooling pieces that I'll never use and stick to the basic G job machining . It's going to take quite awhile though . 

The pics of the saw , athe and mills should be on HM somewhere I believe .


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

middle.road . I see you are down in Tenn . Have you ever run across the Sun Products plant down there ? I believed they were in Dyersburg . They set another plant up in Bowling Green Kentucky also .


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2018)

You only need 3 copies of each measuring instrument. You know for a back up of the back up?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

I have 8 spares for the tools I never use .  I bought them when I made money In the shop to keep taxes minimal .


----------



## Brento (Feb 20, 2018)

Damn thats crazy


----------



## middle.road (Feb 20, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> middle.road . I see you are down in Tenn . Have you ever run across the Sun Products plant down there ? I believed they were in Dyersburg . They set another plant up in Bowling Green Kentucky also .


No I haven't. 'Sun' as in the Diagnostic Equipment for vehicles? and not the Computer maker of yesteryear.
Dyersburg is over by Memphis, _dat dare be in West Tennessee_. I don't get over that way much. Been to Memphis quite a few times but haven't been out and about in the out lying areas. Tennessee should be divided into two states as different as the two ends are.
Kinda like Northern California, and Southern California. 
If it is Sun Sun how about this for a trip back in time?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 20, 2018)

Nope . Sun Products bought out the Unilever USA brands of liquid detergents about 8 years ago . Unilever kept their bar soaps such as Dove , Carress , Lever 200 etc and moved them back to Indiana . Liquids that were sold were Wisk , All , Snuggle , Sunlight etc . They packed up and left Baltimore and moved and started up their plants in Dyersburg and Bowling Green . I had 15 years in with those 2 combined . The BEST company I ever worked for although I worked 7 nights a week . But , ya made the bucks ! They just wanted out of Md. cause of the taxes and closed up their butter plant in Balt. and their ice cream plant in Hagerstown the same year . Of course , they were also union plants .  Best job I ever worked for sure !


----------



## JRP (Feb 20, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> JRP - 1" cheap mic


Sounds right!  How much to ship and how do you want your payment?


----------



## middle.road (Feb 21, 2018)

Ah, SUN detergents... Well the diag equipment mfg was a close guess... 
and yes, move it to TN, _right to hire, right to fire_ state. Newall-Rubbermaid is here in Maryville and so is Denso. 
Seven days/nights a week can sometimes take a toll on your health.


----------



## Skowinski (Feb 21, 2018)

mmcmdl - sent you a PM message with a few other items I'd like to find, let me know if you'd rather keep it all in the thread.


----------



## ferlum (Feb 21, 2018)

A few things I may be interested in if available and in the budget. Paypal ready, if that's the preference.

1-2" mic
2-3" mic
6 or 12" height gauge
cylinder square
6" dial caliper (can't have too many of those)

Not looking for super high end but prefer name brands over random Chinese stuff, if that makes sense. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 21, 2018)

I'd still like a price for a decent test indicator. 2-3" mic any standards for 1-2 and 2-3 mics? Do you happen to have any right angle plates?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 22, 2018)

OK guys , you gotta start somewhere ! I'll start listing this stuff where it belongs to keep within the sites parameters . In the for sale thread !  Give me time to put stuff on as I still have to work a day job !  I'll try to update as fast as I can . Thanks again HM and all .


----------



## Brento (Feb 22, 2018)

I will be watching closely lol


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 22, 2018)

4 Aloris CAs just went onto the onto the bay !


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 23, 2018)

Yep . A few more .

What is in the last pic .
Indical
Starrett indicator set
Desmond diamond holder
Jacobs chuck wrench 4 sizes
mag chuck 2 sided stone
0-3 depth mics
0-1 depth mics
0-1 mics
1-2 mics
starrett height gage
starett edge fider center gage
starrett protractor
indicator base

AND FINALLY  my set of green Mititoyo 0-3 mics .


----------



## .LMS. (Feb 23, 2018)

How much for the three cans of coors light?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 23, 2018)

6 cents plus $14.85 USPS flat rate shipping in a medium box . They are empty . And there will be 12 more to offer soon !


----------



## .LMS. (Feb 23, 2018)

Finally I'm first in line for *something*!


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 23, 2018)

Well , not really . The cans are on the Bay .


----------



## Brento (Feb 23, 2018)

I can use the 0-3 depth mic and a plunge indicator (one with decent movement)


----------



## middle.road (Feb 23, 2018)

What's the story on all those hardcore QCTP paperweights in picture IMG_8591.JPG ?


----------



## 100LL (Feb 23, 2018)

I spy my trav-a-dial.  Looks like it is complete with its mounting bracket. 
Maybe there’s even an angle bracket in there somewhere?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 23, 2018)

I have many paper weights in the machine shop style ! CXA's and up . My bigs are gone so they sit . I dug the travel dial out also .


----------



## 100LL (Feb 23, 2018)

Like most hobby machinists I stress the home shop budget to the ragged edge..but I’m liking the idea of trav-a-dials on the mill table.


----------



## Brento (Feb 23, 2018)

Whats a trav-a-dial?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 23, 2018)

Travel dial mount bracket like this one ?  This just walked in from the garage !


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 23, 2018)

Travel dials don't glitch . Easy to watch and they aren't electric . You have a readout error that cost you a thou or so and you start your job over .


----------



## Brento (Feb 23, 2018)

Ah gotcha. Are they hard to come by these days?


----------



## middle.road (Feb 23, 2018)

Brento said:


> Ah gotcha. Are they hard to come by these days?


Yes. Do a search on the 'Bay. They bring in $$$$
I remember back when @ my first mfg job, we had around a dozen of them in the cage in the tool room.
I did tool control on the high end stuff and had to inventory them every month.


----------



## ttabbal (Feb 23, 2018)

Price for the green Mititoyo 0-3 mics?


----------



## Brento (Feb 23, 2018)

Im surprised they are a high priced item


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 23, 2018)

Someone on here wants the 1-2" Mit greenies . I have the full set from 0-6'" and waiting on him . 

And yes . The elderly machinists like the travel dials for their simplicity and lack of error . Not up to the digital world standard , but once its calibrated , it's on . No need to call a electronic technician and they bring a good price .


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Feb 23, 2018)

My newbness undoubtedly will show here. Do you have a 0 - 12" Vernier caliper that reads to the tenth (0.0001)?


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 23, 2018)

Brockwood , they don't exist .


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Feb 23, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> Brockwood , they don't exist .


Thanks. Now I know.


----------



## Wheelcock (Feb 24, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> Someone on here wants the 1-2" Mit greenies . I have the full set from 0-6'" and waiting on him.



I still want the 1-2, but this is a friendly forum so if someone is genuinely interested in the full set I think its only fair that they get first dibs. Otherwise, let me know how you want to handle payment, shipping, etc

Steven


----------



## mcostello (Feb 24, 2018)

Trav-a-dials do skip. The surface that They ride  on must be kept clean so no chips or dust will stick and gum up the works, also clean the felt that covers the gap up. Don't ask how I learned this priceless bit of information.


----------



## dfsmoto (Feb 24, 2018)

I would be interested in a good depth micrometer.


----------



## mmcmdl (Feb 24, 2018)

mcostello said:


> Trav-a-dials do skip. The surface that They ride  on must be kept clean so no chips or dust will stick and gum up the works, also clean the felt that covers the gap up. Don't ask how I learned this priceless bit of information.



That's a given on any equipment ! Keep it clean !


----------



## Kroll (Feb 25, 2018)

Well I'm just starting out so I need the basics,but since I am just starting out I don't know what I need.Dial indicators,dial calipers,reamers,parallels,V-blocks etc. 123 blocks.Guessing you will be cheaper than those prices on ebay?I do need pics,even the simplest things,you can PM me
Let me add scales,good ones since my eyes are not that good and AXA tool post and holders,CXA tool holders.Anything for LO,LOO spindle


----------



## ddickey (Feb 27, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> I bought out a woodshop last year thinking I would move over to that , but those tools take up more room than my machine shop !! Anyone need wood working tools ???


Maybe. I work with two woodworkers. I can put you in contact with them or send me your email address.


----------



## JohnCT (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm always looking for trim planes and framing chisels


----------



## MrWhoopee (Mar 17, 2018)

Brento said:


> Im surprised they are a high priced item


I was recently given a Travadial 7s by a friend's widow. It was too big to fit on my SB Heavy 10. Sold it on eBay for enough to buy a cheap DRO and a 4-jaw chuck.


----------



## Robert LaLonde (Mar 17, 2018)

mmcmdl said:


> Before I go loading 1000's of small items onto the bay , I'll post here . If you need something just let me know . Put it here or PM is fine also . Let's save some time . I'm going to post more of my larger stuff on the bay but the small stuff is just too time consuming .



I could use larger micrometers.  I have Starrets upto 6" but I recently found myself having to mic some larger parts, and I had to hope my 12" calipers were good enough.  Scary.  Fortuantely the tolerance requirements were within the capabilities of the caliper.  Gages blocks, go nogo pins.  All useful.  I have a cheap set of gage blocks from Shar's.  (B sertificate if I recall)  The smaller ones are pretty good, but the larger ones are not very accurate as near as I can tell.  The 4" does not match my 4" Starrett mic standard for example.


----------

